

Show HN: Reddit for Google Glass - tomatohs
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/15/with-monocle-you-can-browse-your-custom-reddit-front-page-with-google-glass/

======
EveretteTaylor
Saw this earlier this morning, really cool to see.

